# Anyone know where I could find a good deal on an Orbea...Online store or bike shop?



## ADKBiker (Apr 8, 2002)

I have been looking for a good deal on an Orbea bike or Frame set. Does anyone know where there is a good deal? Any online shops or local bikes shops? Does anyone know any good deals at shops near Burlington VT? Thanks!


----------



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Two in VT*



ADKBiker said:


> I have been looking for a good deal on an Orbea bike or Frame set. Does anyone know where there is a good deal? Any online shops or local bikes shops? Does anyone know any good deals at shops near Burlington VT? Thanks!


Two places to start and one is near you. Scroll to the bottom of this page...

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?menuid=6&layout=usmap&taxid=273&state=VT


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Glory Cycles*



ADKBiker said:


> I have been looking for a good deal on an Orbea bike or Frame set. Does anyone know where there is a good deal? Any online shops or local bikes shops? Does anyone know any good deals at shops near Burlington VT? Thanks!


If you're looking for an on-line store selling Orbea bikes, check out www.glorycycles.com. Nice folks.

Joe


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, Glory Cycles is A-OK. Ordered some Campy gloves from them recently.


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Try www.poisonspiderbicycles.com. The number is 1-800-635-1792


----------



## mondo (Jun 2, 2002)

what size?

i have a new Euskaltel repclia 2 frame, and a used Zeus FCM fork that i am getting ready to
list on ebay.

frame is a 60cm, 59cm TT

can view at www.orbea.com


----------

